# Newbie - Carriage Clocks



## Brahma (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello everybody!

I am new to the fascinating world of tinkering with clocks - although I have had an interest for a long time. I particularly interested in carriage clocks. I have got a French brass clock that I want to refurbish. The brass work is very tarnished so I'm cleaning that. It has a silvered platform and does run - as long as you give the balance wheel a little tap if you've allowed it to run out of wind. I'll probably have a go at cleaning the movement to as it's quite dirty. The main problem, is it has no hands! I want to get hands appropriate to the make - not sure how to choose them? Also, the staff that the hands fit onto only just protrudes from the clock face - is that normal? Or might it be broken and need replacing?

Any help for a newbie greatly received!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Welcome. I'd say the best way to get a feel for the right hands is to do a lot of google imaging. I just have this one (French made. Glasgow retailed, c.1890s). The hands are lovely, and I've no reason to believe they are not original, but there's no way to know really.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hallo Brahma and welcome,

The Carriage Clock 'Bible' as far as I am aware is Carriage Clocks - Their History and Development by Charles Allix, Published by Antiques Collectors Club - SBN 902028 25 1. Your local library should be able to get you a copy, mine did. Get hold of that and it should give you a feel for what is right and wot's not. Equally as AVO says Google Carriage Clocks but use the Image tab, I've just had a look see and 100s are shown.

As for your hands it is quite possible they have a collar on their reverse side that is a friction fit on the staff and hence fit below / behind the clock face.


----------



## Brahma (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Avo - smashing looking clock - really like the white face on the gold front - it really sets it off well!! Did you refurbish it yourself? Good idea about googling and looking at images - I'm gonna do that in a minute.

Thanks for the tip on the book , JWL - I'm gonna look that up to. Will have a look shortly to see about the hands.

Do you guys refurbish your own clocks or have them done? Where do you get the spares from - things like hands?

Thanks both again


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I inherited it and, like all my clocks and watches, the tame watchmakers service them. Polishing the case is one thing I can just about manage! :lol:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

It would be nice to see you carriage clock and a close up of where the hands go............. this is usually part of the central wheel arbour which can either have a hole in the end as in the clock above or an interference fit where it is pushed on, this depends on how they do the friction drive which is designed to slip when you adjust the time. The problem is in both cases that central arbour should protrude the dial by a good 4-5mm............. is your dial close to the face plate at the front or has it pulled away?


----------



## Brahma (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Harry,

Many thanks for your post - I have had a look to see if I can understand what you are saying. I've got a couple of photos - here's a side on view of the clock - not sure if this helps? With the enamel face on the front of the movement, the arbour hardly protrudes at all. I will try and post another couple of images if I can get the editor to work!. Any help you can give me would be gratefully received!!

Having trouble uploading images - any tips?!


----------



## Pegwen (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks for your comment. It was good advice. I wound the clock again on wednesday and it ran until Sunday without a hitch. By the way, I had the clock serviced January 2011. Not that long ago.


----------

